# How to create chocolate out of nothing



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Not a joke. This works.

http://www.wimp.com/createchocolate

:gaptooth:


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

soulsurvivor you have single handedly driven me crazy with this. I keep counting the squares, counting the lines, seriously this is driving me crazy.

PLEASE someone figure this out before my brain melts!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Looking in my desk drawer to see If can turn paper clips into chocolate


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Bret I tried cutting up paper, but made them too small to get them to stay in line, so I am going to try something else.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

It's a trick. There's really no magic. It's the way the person is cutting the chocolate. By cutting at an angle like they do, they can remove what amounts to 1/4 of one square in overall height but still maintain the same number of squares. Some of them are just a little shorter than they were but because the total area removed doesn't come from just one square, it's quite deceptive in appearance. Let them do the same trick and keep removing a piece every time and it would become obvious that those pieces being cut are becoming shorter and shorter.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

nobody created anything. they just cut a square off the bar of chocolate and threw it in the bowl.


----------



## floyd242 (Jun 11, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missing_square_puzzle


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Chocolate should not be truffled with.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Bret said:


> Chocolate should not be truffled with.


:hysterical:ound: truffled with!


----------

